# Repurposed  pipe fitting



## jschmidling (Sep 23, 2019)

Some time ago I post a query about a strange garage sale find...









						Mystery Garage Find
					

My wife came back with this item from a garage sale knowing it would bring me joy.  It looks exactly like a 1" elbow pipe fitting but it is solid bronze, no bore or threads.  My first reaction was some strange sort of two headed hammer or anvil but that doesn't make much sense.  Any ideas?  js




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




I finally found a good use for it.

In my ongoing crusade to convert  a drill press into a milling machine, I spent the day gilding the lilly by turning it into a classy looking knob for the vertical position of the spindle.  The one made from PVC worked well enough but just had no class.  Brass has class.




Using a 1/4-20 threaded rod, it pushes the spindle down 50 mils per rev or 10 per div on the crude dial.  I milled some groves for the divs after taking the photo but need to get the numbers on with something better than a marking pen.

Would also be interested an any ideas on how to come up with something like a knurl for the top part.  My little mill is not up to a real knurl.

Jack


----------



## Superburban (Sep 24, 2019)

Looks great. I love using brass. Also collect just about anything made from brass.


----------

